# Road tax



## David Kerr (May 10, 2012)

Could somebody please give me the bands and rates for road tax in Portugal


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For 2012
Tabela Imposto Único Circulação (IUC) 2012 - Tabela Imposto Único de Circulação - Imposto Sobre Veículos e Imposto Único de Circulação


----------

